# Newbie Masterbuilt Smoker



## Robertwf (Jul 3, 2019)

hey everyone, I happen to find this forum and was looking for some advice on smoking a brisket. Here is the situation so far. I purchased a 16.28 lbs beef brisket and seasoned it and then cut it in half since it wouldn’t fit in the smoker I have (Masterbuilt MES 130B digital electric smoker). Right now i have the water pan filled with water to almost the max line and cherry wood chips in there now as well as the timer set for about 13 hrs. The internal temp with the probe is about 140 and I can see some smoke coming out since the vent is open all the way but the question I have is am I doing this correct since normally I do this in the oven but this is my first smoker. Any advice or tips would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## mike243 (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm late but keep piling the chips to it for 3-5 hours ,30-45 minutes between refills,I use small chunks also and get a longer burn from them


----------



## mooncusser (Jul 4, 2019)

I haven't cooked a brisket, but your mentioning the 13 hour timer caught my attention. Not sure I'd count on 16+ pounds of brisket cooking in that time, even if split in 2 pieces.  You may need to add time to that, wouldn't want it to shut off before you're done.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 4, 2019)

Robertwf said:


> hey everyone, I happen to find this forum and was looking for some advice on smoking a brisket. Here is the situation so far. I purchased a 16.28 lbs beef brisket and seasoned it and then cut it in half since it wouldn’t fit in the smoker I have (Masterbuilt MES 130B digital electric smoker). Right now i have the water pan filled with water to almost the max line and cherry wood chips in there now as well as the timer set for about 13 hrs. The internal temp with the probe is about 140 and I can see some smoke coming out since the vent is open all the way but the question I have is am I doing this correct since normally I do this in the oven but this is my first smoker. Any advice or tips would be much appreciated. Thank you!



First, realize that cook times for Briskets are just a guideline.  Brisket is done when it is done.  I have made many Briskets in my mes 30" + 40", and have gotten a lot of excellent info and advice from the members of this forum.  16lb is most likely gonna take longer than 13 hours.

You are on the right track.  Once IT hits 160', I usually wrap it and put back in smoker until IT hits 202-206.  Then I pull it out and let it rest for 1-2 hours before carving.  Some will let it rest much longer.  I have found 2 hours vs 4 hours resting has no difference in taste, tenderness, etc.

The most recent Briskets were wrapped in Pink butcher paper at 160 IT. 
This made an excellent bark as compared to wrapping in aluminum foil.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 4, 2019)

You didn't say your cooking temp, which will largely affect your cook time. 

I'd yank out that water pan. A MES is already tight enough to hold in all the moisture you need and that water pan is just going to extend your cook time.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 4, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> You didn't say your cooking temp, which will largely affect your cook time.
> 
> I'd yank out that water pan. A MES is already tight enough to hold in all the moisture you need and that water pan is just going to extend your cook time.



I agree, I have the water pan empty, wrapped in foil and in there to help disburse the heat more evenly.  I usually start at 230 cook temp then gradually raise to 250-260 after the stall and wrapping.


----------



## Robertwf (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks I’ll have to do and see if it makes a difference. The temp I have it at was 225 but increased it to 250. This round is going to be not as good as what I’ve done in the past but it’s a learning experience for me.


----------



## Robertwf (Jul 4, 2019)

How about the vent on top? I’ve seen so many positions but not sure where to leave it at.


----------



## Robertwf (Jul 4, 2019)

Ok guys here is what it looks like for my first attempt in my smoker.  I did fat side up but I think I need to do it fat side down next time. Any opinions?


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Wide open and never move it.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Robertwf said:


> Ok guys here is what it looks like for my first attempt in my smoker.  I did fat side up but I think I need to do it fat side down next time. Any opinions?


Fat side up? Fat side down? Welcome to the debate. Try em both and see what you like.

It looks juicy enough from my side of things. Most importantly how did it taste/feel to you?


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 4, 2019)

Robertwf said:


> Ok guys here is what it looks like for my first attempt in my smoker.  I did fat side up but I think I need to do it fat side down next time. Any opinions?



Looks great!  How did it taste?  Juicy?  Finish temp?


----------



## Robertwf (Jul 4, 2019)

It was really good the taste was good as well but I think it was done before the 13 hrs were up since certain pieces were a little chewy but not horrible.  I had the probe in and it was registering around 176 but I think I need to get another one for an accurate reading cause it was done and I’m going to not use the water pan next time along with fat side down and see how it turns out. My next feat is a pork belly this weekend. Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jul 4, 2019)

You might want to look into buying the A-MAZE-N pellet smoker to use in your Masterbuilt.  People are having great results with it, and you can load 8 hours of pellets.  No more feeding chips every 30 minutes.  While your at it search for the mailbox mod.  Some people (including me) really like it.

And welcome to the forum Robert.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 5, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> You might want to look into buying the A-MAZE-N pellet smoker to use in your Masterbuilt.  People are having great results with it, and you can load 8 hours of pellets.  No more feeding chips every 30 minutes.  While your at it search for the mailbox mod.  Some people (including me) really like it.


This.

I've used both and prefer the tube. But others really like the maze. Either one will take your MES to the next level.


Robertwf said:


> I think it was done before the 13 hrs were up since certain pieces were a little chewy but not horrible. I had the probe in and it was registering around 176 but I think I need to get another one for an accurate reading


If it was chewy, it could very well have been undercooked. I have undercooked and overcooked briskets. Undercooked is tough/chewy and overcooked is dry/crumbly. 

Test your probe in boiling water and you'll know if you need a new one or not.


----------



## Robertwf (Jul 5, 2019)

I’ll have to try that today. Any suggestions for pork chops? I’m taking the water pan out today and not using it, just the chips but I see that some people get the temp up to 225 and the internal at 150 depending on the thickness but figured I would ask. Thanks guys and I checked the tube but where to you place it ? Around the same spot as the wood tray or elsewhere?


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 5, 2019)

Robertwf said:


> I’ll have to try that today. Any suggestions for pork chops? I’m taking the water pan out today and not using it, just the chips but I see that some people get the temp up to 225 and the internal at 150 depending on the thickness but figured I would ask. Thanks guys and I checked the tube but where to you place it ? Around the same spot as the wood tray or elsewhere?



I place the tray or tube, I use either, on the bottom left side.  Opposite side than the heat element.  I have also taken advice from folks here and removed the old wood chip drawer to allow more air flow from the right side while using side smoke attachment as well.


----------



## Robertwf (Jul 5, 2019)

awesome, thanks! Now my only question remains should i switch over to pellets or keep with wood chips? since the tubes are pellets I have read some places that the pellets leave a film or something like that?


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 5, 2019)

Robertwf said:


> I’ll have to try that today. Any suggestions for pork chops? I’m taking the water pan out today and not using it, just the chips but I see that some people get the temp up to 225 and the internal at 150 depending on the thickness but figured I would ask. Thanks guys and I checked the tube but where to you place it ? Around the same spot as the wood tray or elsewhere?


Here's a link to show my setup.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 5, 2019)

Robertwf said:


> awesome, thanks! Now my only question remains should i switch over to pellets or keep with wood chips? since the tubes are pellets I have read some places that the pellets leave a film or something like that?


I haven't experienced any kind of film from pellet use. I've actually never even heard of that til you mentioned it.

I'd stick with pellets. It makes it a true set it and forget it smoker.


----------



## Robertwf (Jul 5, 2019)

nice thank you Preacher Man! So looking at your setup, you just have it hanging off the bottom rack, correct? is that directly above the elements or? here is a picture off the website of what mine looks like so i guess i would have to take the wood tray out and then just put one of the tube smokers over on the bottom rack just above the water pan. any suggestions?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 5, 2019)

Roll with the pellets for sure(I prefer the tray). Well worth the $30 investment. That chip tube is garbage. Good looking brisket btw!


----------



## Robertwf (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank you! I'm going to order one i think this payday and get the 7"-12" adjustable tube that they have and when I smoke some more stuff after i get it, i think i'm just going to remove the wood chip tray and leave the water pan in just foil it and not add any water like it was suggested a few comments back. But until then i'll just leave the water out of the mix and use it like that.


----------



## Robertwf (Jul 5, 2019)

Smoker at 225 and thin pork chops in without water in the pan and apple wood chips in as well. Have time set for 1 1/2 hrs so here we go on seeing how these turn out. I read internal temp should be at least 145 but I’ll probably let them reach 155-160. What’s everyone think?


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 6, 2019)

Robertwf said:


> nice thank you Preacher Man! So looking at your setup, you just have it hanging off the bottom rack, correct? is that directly above the elements or? here is a picture off the website of what mine looks like so i guess i would have to take the wood tray out and then just put one of the tube smokers over on the bottom rack just above the water pan. any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't remove anything. All I did was bend wire around the grates to make a cradle at the very front of the smoker. You'll want to cut an aluminum pan to fit over it so nothing drips on it.


----------

